# بناء على طلب المهندسين هنا دروس فى تخطيط شبكات الواى ماكس



## محمود010 (11 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​​*WiMAX - Planning*​

للاسف المحتوى العربى شحيح جدا فى هذا الموضوع خاصة فى موضوع تخطيط الشبكات الخلوية وشبكات الواى ماكس . وفى مهندسين كتير ﻻ يعلموا عنه شىء وايضا يوجد مهندسين او طلبة فى كليات الهندسة يريدون معرفة كل شىء عنه ولكن للاسف مفيش اى مساعدة متاحة لهم . هاحاول ان شاء الله انى اعمل سلسلة دروس فى هذا الموضوع وهاحاول بقدر اﻻمكان تسهيل اﻻمور على قدر المستطاع .
هانبدأ النهاردة فى مقدمة بسيطة عن اﻻساسيات المهمة الخاصة بهذا الموضوع .


اوﻻ يجب على الجميع فهم نظام الواى ماكس وفهم الشبكة ومكوناتها واعتقد انى وضعت موضوع كمقدمة فى الواى ماكس فى مدونتى ياريت ترجعوا له كمراجعة سريعة فقط وليس كبداية فى الواى ماكس ثم تدخلوا فى مجال التخطيط .


ثانيا مجال التخطيط من المجاﻻت الممتعة جدا والشيقة جدا ويتم اﻻعتماد فيه على RF وبعض القوانين ويتم ذلك باستخدام بعض البرامج المساعدة لتهسيل الموضوع .
طيب , واحد ممكن يقولى يعنى تخطيط اصلا ؟ 
التخطيط ينى انا مثلا عاوز اعمل شبكة واى ماكس او اى شبكة اتصاﻻت بصفة عامة فيجب عليا دراسة طبيعة المكان الجغرافية ثم دراسة كيفية تقسيم الباند على المنطقة واﻻستفادة القصوى منه وزيادة الـ Capacity واشياء اخرى سنوضحها فى وقتها ان شاء الله .


طبعا نحن نعرف ان المدى الترددى للواى ماكس WiMAX 802.16 e هو 2.3GHz, 2.5GHz , 3.5GHz والباند الخاص بنقل الداتا يكون 5MHz, 7MHz, 10MHz, 20MHz وطبعا فى التخطيط بنعتمد على تقليل عدد BTS لتقليل حاجة اسمها CAPEX
وتقليل ايضا حاجة اسمها OPEX . وكيفية تقليل التداخل داخل الخلية Cell او التداخل بين خلية وخلية أخرى .
وطبعا بيتم تقليل عدد BTS بيتم عن طريق اشياء كثيرة واشهرها استخدام MIMO .


*1 - اﻻدوات المطلوبة :-*


يوجد بعض اﻻدوات المساعدة التى نستخدمها لعمل تخطيط لشبكة الواى ماكس مهما كان نوعه سواء ثابت او موبايل واى ماكس .
وأشهر هذه اﻻدوات استخدام برنامج ICS telecom والذى يحتاج الى عدة أشياء لكى نستطيع التعامل معه مثل :

- خرائط ديجيتال جاهزة .
- معلومات تقنية عن اﻻدوات المستخدة او التى سنستخدمها فى الشبكة لعمل تحليل لها وتهىء الشبكة للتعامل معها .
- معرفة القيمة اﻻدنى للكفاءة Quality of Service التى نريد ادخالها فى الشبكة .
- يجب معرفة مدى الطيف الترددى spectrum المتاح لنا .


كما انه يستطيع تحليل :
- تحليل كفاءة OFDM .
- ادماج التباين بين Uplink./Downlink .
- التحكم فى القدرة Powel control .
- كما يمكن تحليل Adaptive modulation .
- كيفية توجيه انماط اﻻشعاع الخارج من اﻻنتينا directive radiation patterns وهل سيتم استخدام انيتنا ذكية smart antennas




والشكل بيوضح اﻻنواع المختلفة للواى ماكس سواء ثابت او موبايل واى ماكس والصور مرفوعة على مدونتى .
​




مدونة نظرة بعمق هانتكلم اليوم عن اول عنصر من العناصر اللى فوق وهو :
​*1- الخرائط الرقمية المتاحة للمنطقة Cartography*​

يعتمد اختيار الخرائط على نوع تخطيط الواى ماكس المراد استخدامه كالتالى :


-----> لو اردنا عمل شبكة واى ماكس ضخمة او على كساحة كبيرة فسنحتاج الى نوع من الخرائط يسمى خرائط متوسطة الجودة Medium Resolution cartography وهى كما بالشكل :
​



مدونة نظرة بعمق 

-----> اما اذا اردنا عمل شبكة محدودة المدى او مساحة محددة فسوف نستخدم نوع من الخرائط يسمى خرائط عالية الجودة او High resolution cartography وهى كما بالشكل :
​



مدونة نظرة بعمق 

اعتقد يكفى هذه المعلومات اليوم وهاكمل فى دروس قادمة ان شاء الله .
​


----------



## بورامي (13 يناير 2011)

يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي موضوع ممتاز جدا


----------



## محمود010 (13 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك ياأخى
انا تخيلت ان الموضوع معجبش اى حد ﻷن مفيش حد بيرد او المشاهدات قليلة مع ان الموضوع من اهم المواضيع


----------



## متين ناظم (16 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 

بالعكس اخي العزيز الموضوع شيق للمهندسين الي بيعملوا بهل المجالات 

وشكرا على المعلومات المفيدة وننتضر منك الاضافة والتكملة بارع وقت ممكن


----------



## يوسف السقاف (18 يناير 2011)

الله يجزاك خير وبارك الله لك في علمك الذي تعلمته والذي تعلمه


----------



## eng-sawsan (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات المفيده ومنتظرين منك المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## محمود010 (21 يناير 2011)

وجزاكم مثله ان شاء الله

سأقوم بعمل باقى الدروس هنا قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## moatasem38 (27 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المجهود المبارك


----------



## amgda (27 يناير 2011)

*شكرا لك*

كنت اتمنى ان تقوم يشرح كورس الwifi وال wimax صوت وصوره لان هذه الكورسات مكلفه بالنسبه لنا


----------



## eng_safa (29 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا..معلومات قيمة


----------



## shrek (29 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات المفيده


----------



## حكيم العصر (30 يناير 2011)

الله يفتح عليك موضوع جديد او شيق كثير او مهم لكل مهندس اتصالات


----------



## elqassar (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## sameh ali1 (7 فبراير 2011)

* 
مهندس محمود هل لديك برنامج **ICS telecom**أو اى برنامج اخر لتخطيط الشبكات مثل atoll, :28:
*


----------



## حيدر الغربان (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الطرح الرائع ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## ghalighali (23 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## Ali-al-Kinany (24 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## محمود010 (5 مايو 2011)

شكرا لكم 
للاسف لا أملك البرنامج حاليا


----------



## stihah (27 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخى


----------



## مصطفى أفكار (30 مايو 2011)

مشكور ع المجهود الرائع والمعلومات الجيده وننتظر المزيد


----------



## ahmed2samir (31 مايو 2011)

شكرا علي مجهودك واتمني لو حضرتك تنزل هذا الكورس مرئي ومسموع يكون افضل بكتير
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (2 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود010 (2 يونيو 2011)

بالنسبة للشرح فيديو هافكر ولو قدرت اعمله هارفعه لكم ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (8 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
لو تفضلت علينا ان تحيطنا علما بالترددات المستخدمة للواي ماكس في الدول العربية 
الاردن السعودية مصر البحرين الامارات قطر عمان


----------



## eng.loai88 (19 يونيو 2011)

بجد يسلمو على هاد الموضوع الشيق 

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ESRAAH (22 يونيو 2011)

ارجو المساعده فمشروع تخرجي عن هذه التقنيه وانا لا اعرف عنها الاالقليل اريد شرح اكثر بالعربي


----------



## mvb (4 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير.......


----------



## محمود010 (8 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لكم
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ayham.111 (19 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر أخي الكريم موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## طالب جديد2010 (29 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود010 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

العفو
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## محمود010 (20 مارس 2012)

سوف استكمل الشرح قريبا ان شاء الله
بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## محمود010 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

جارى التجهيز لباقى الشرح ان شاء الله
اسف جدا على التأخير


----------

